# The 20 Most Eerily Convincing Paranormal Videos on YouTube



## Sgt_Gath (Nov 1, 2014)

The 20 Most Eerily Convincing Paranormal Videos on YouTube Cracked.com

A little late for Halloween, but still worth a look.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 1, 2014)

Sgt_Gath said:


> The 20 Most Eerily Convincing Paranormal Videos on YouTube Cracked.com
> 
> A little late for Halloween, but still worth a look.



Lol!  I'm convinced!


----------

